# How much money for a new Polaris Ranger?



## Fish4Life (Jul 8, 2005)

Looking to buy a new or lightly used Polaris Ranger either crew cab or regular. Anybody have a ball park price on what would be considered a good deal so I don't get bent over? Any advice on what to ask for when buying?
Thank you


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't really help with price or what to look for. This is just advice if you don't want to regret it. "Take it to a good bike mechanic to have it checked out before you buy, no matter what is said."

A lot of these bikes have been ridden in mud parks and drowned or are full of grit in the wrong places. If proper maintenance has not been good, trouble down the road.

There is nothing like getting a good or reasonable buy only to spend a fortune down the road. Spend 100 now and be happy down the road.

I see you live in Sugarland and a ways to go but Shaun at East Tex ATV in Crosby is a place to have them checked out. However I am sure there is a good mechanic in your area also.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

good advice


----------



## Fish4Life (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks banpouchi, good advice for sure. Your post makes me consider just financing a new one now instead of used after you mention all that could go wrong with previous owners at mud parks and stuff.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Polaris*

A couple of weeks ago my wife and I had some time to kill waiting on a Dr. appointment and went to Bosart's Polaris in Victoria with the wild idea of trading our 2012 800 Crew for a single seat new one. It didn't take long to talk myself out of that. However, they had one that I believe was two years old but brand new that never sold. It was highly discounted and the only one that interested me. You might look for a deal like that. Easy to sink about fourteen grand into one if you're not careful.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

When you get serious do yourself a favor and at least let Shoals quote you a price. A lot of times they can ship it to your front door and still beat your local dealer (no sales tax). I bought mine there a little over a year ago. Ask for for Tyler SKinner https://www.shoalsoutdoorsports.com/

Many people in Texas have bought from them.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

You can buy a brand new full size 570 in Alabama for 8400 drive out. Extra 500 if you choose for them to deliver it. Definately beats all tx prices


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Hoffpauir polaris

17,300 out the door for a 1000 crew with $1000 in upgrapes and a shotgun

Or 900 camo crew with power steering $15200

Buddy just got quotes

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

2017 500 Ranger in Corsicana TX, Tanner Richardson, Polaris Rangers of Texas for $6997.00 per an email my nephew sent me yesterday


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Son n law had a Polaris delivered to his door from Alabama. Bumper upgrades, top, still over 1k less than anywhere else in Tx or La.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

2017 900 XP with power steering

https://www.shoalsoutdoorsports.com...vt=utility vehicle&year=2017&fr=xNewInventory


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

FIL bought his base model full size 570 in Shawnee, OK for $8,912 OTD


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I bought mine from Mike at Polaris fun center in Bryan/CS, just let em know you are considering shoals and he will make it worth keeping your money in Texas


----------



## billsandducks (Jul 20, 2016)

Just call blake smith at mancuso south in la marque. They just released the new bosy style so the old ones new can be had cheap. Same price as from alabama but add sales tax but save it in shipping. Personally its worth buying local when it comes to warranty and service


----------



## rlyons08 (May 11, 2015)

Why are prices so much cheaper from Alabama? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catawba (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm also in the market for a used UTV.

I saw this bad boy on craigslist: https://charlotte.craigslist.org/snw/d/2016-kawaski-mule-pro-fxt/6449865095.html

It is more than I'd like to spend, but looks pretty sweet. Is it a decent deal?

I also saw this one: https://charlotte.craigslist.org/snw/d/2016-yamaha-viking-vi-eps/6458015641.html

I never heard anybody talking about yamahas. Should I avoid?

One good thing about living so far away is you guys can't potlick me. Sorry to hijack.


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

StinkBait said:


> When you get serious do yourself a favor and at least let Shoals quote you a price. A lot of times they can ship it to your front door and still beat your local dealer (no sales tax). I bought mine there a little over a year ago. Ask for for Tyler SKinner http://www.shoalsoutdoorsports.com/
> 
> Many people in Texas have bought from them.


if you do this take your qoute to mancuso south they will beat it. they hat elosing buisness to alabama..


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

Catawba said:


> I'm also in the market for a used UTV.
> 
> I saw this bad boy on craigslist: http://charlotte.craigslist.org/snw/d/2016-kawaski-mule-pro-fxt/6449865095.html
> 
> ...


yes yamaha use to have a tendecy to roll easy. If your looking for a side by side the mule pro is like the work truck while the ranger, defenders, ect. are more like platinums. I would not buy a mule just for personal prefrence of to slow and not much power for the weight.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

rlyons08 said:


> Why are prices so much cheaper from Alabama?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One reason is sales tax.

John


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Found ours 900 XP on FB Market Page 33 hours, sweet deal $8,900


----------

